# Goods not delivered by Online store: where do I stand?



## Blueberry08 (3 Feb 2008)

(apologies if this is in the wrong section)

I ordered three cables for hooking up sundry equipment (TV, DVR, etc) from an Irish online store that promised next day delivery. The money was taken from my credit card two days later (around e75). Three weeks later and the cables still haven't arrived. I've phoned them and emailed them a few times but I keep getting fobbed off. They just ask me to wait a bit longer to see "if they turn up". They don't even make it clear if they have actually sent them and believe them to have been lost in the post, or if there was a delay in sending them. On and on it goes!

I had enough on Friday when they didn't turn up and emailed them asking for a refund. I got a reply asking me if any of the three items had arrived. Eh? It's just getting very tiresome at this stage.

I'm not saying a e75 loss is the end of the world, I'm lucky I didn't order more expensive items, but I'm just really fed up with this nonsense.

Is there anything I can do? If the cables don't turn up and they continue to ignore my request for a refund what are my options?

Thanks.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Feb 2008)

Get on to the Credit Card company.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Feb 2008)

Call them and threaten a Small Claims Court case


----------



## kobam (9 Feb 2008)

Institute retailer dispute against the seller with your credit card company. This might likely cough out your money.
 Buyers beware.

Good luck.


----------



## Blueberry08 (15 Feb 2008)

Update: they promised (again) to "definitely" refund the money to my card but still no joy, so I'm finally going to take the advice above. Just discovered that they also trade on Ebay and although their feedback is generally good they've had a bunch of 'negatives' from people with exactly the same complaint as my own. Their response? They leave a negative for the innocent customer, warning other sellers off "this bad Ebayer". Very nice. I promise, I promise, I won't name this fine Irish online company......but I'd love to


----------



## frash (15 Feb 2008)

Why not name them?


----------



## The_Banker (15 Feb 2008)

I don't think there are any rules on this site against naming them. Do it, if only to warn other users or potential purchasers here.


----------



## Blueberry08 (15 Feb 2008)

I'm happy to name them but could a Mod guide me on this first?

Another update...After they agreed to cancel the order they never sent and to give me a refund guess what happens today? I get an email from them saying the refund has been put through (I presume it will take a couple of days for it to show up?), but what arrived in the post this morning? Yep, one third of the order! What a shower.


----------



## gebbel (16 Feb 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> I promise, I promise, I won't name this fine Irish online company......but I'd love to


 
Yes we all would like to know who they are.


----------



## RainyDay (16 Feb 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> I'm happy to name them but could a Mod guide me on this first?


See  on defamation.


----------



## Blueberry08 (16 Feb 2008)

RainyDay said:


> See  on defamation.



Thanks RainyDay. I just read the guideline and I don't see anything in it to prevent me from naming them - everything I said above is pure fact. 

So, the website/company is *www.phonedepot.ie.*

In their emails to me they also list:

http://www.formyphone.co.uk
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Their phone number is in Cork but the  cable that turned up was sent from England.

Anyone else have any experience with them?


----------



## Guest124 (16 Feb 2008)

I wont be giving them any of my Business - thank you.


----------



## Blueberry08 (25 Feb 2008)

Another update!  

After they sent one of the three cables I ordered (having promised to cancel the order) I emailed them to tell them 

(a) I was still waiting for my refund and 

(b) I would return the cable (which I no longer need having bought elsewhere) if they forwarded me the cost of the postage first. 

Petty? Maybe, but they cannot be trusted and I'm damned if I'll trust them to reimburse me the cost of postage after I return the cable.

Their reply? I will get no refund until I return the cable, even for the two items they never sent.

Okay, I'll finally get around to it tomorrow - time to ring my credit card company.


----------



## Blueberry08 (27 Feb 2008)

Final update, I promise! Their latest reply to my final request for my money back:

"Take a chill pill."

This crowd are so bad I'm almost beginning to find them funny. Well, except for the fact that they've had my money for a month.


----------



## jamiepullen (24 Jun 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> Thanks RainyDay. I just read the guideline and I don't see anything in it to prevent me from naming them - everything I said above is pure fact.
> 
> So, the website/company is *[broken link removed].*
> 
> ...


 
I posted my experiences here as a warning:


----------

